# Strange electric socket - what is it?



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

Daft question probably

Next to a mains socket and a light switch in my German MH is a socket that looks rather like the additional 12v socket in the dash, but it's smaller in diameter. What is it please? I always thought it was a TV connector of some sort, but have just noticed there's another one under the bathroom cupboard, so that would seem to be unlikely!

thanks!


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

beagle said:


> Daft question probably
> 
> Next to a mains socket and a light switch in my German MH is a socket that looks rather like the additional 12v socket in the dash, but it's smaller in diameter. What is it please? I always thought it was a TV connector of some sort, but have just noticed there's another one under the bathroom cupboard, so that would seem to be unlikely!
> 
> thanks!


 hi beagle ..could be a hella socket /plug type

>>>> hella<<<<


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

I would guess it's a European 12v socket. You can get adapters for them so you may use UK 12v plugs.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I have 2 of them in my Pilote - one in the kitchen, one in the TV cupboard. I have an adaptor which plugs in them and has a normal cigarette lighter socket on the end. I use them for my little inverter or coolbox. I'm not sure where I got the thing, probably from local accessory shop.


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

thanks guys - found an adapter on ebay, arrived today, works fine


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

beagle said:


> thanks guys - found an adapter on ebay, arrived today, works fine


Hi Beagle,

Any chance of a link to the adapter please?

We have two of these sockets on our German MH, and although not in use at this time, we would possibly like to utilise them in the future.

Thanks,

J & R


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi jock. if you are going to any of the shows most of the accessory stalls have them thats where i got mine. i leave them plugged in and can then just plug my cig lighter type plug in.
Cheers Sid


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

SidT said:


> Hi jock. if you are going to any of the shows most of the accessory stalls have them thats where i got mine. i leave them plugged in and can then just plug my cig lighter type plug in.
> Cheers Sid


Hi Sid,

Thanks for the info.

(Hope that you and yours are well).

Cheers,

J & R


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi

I got them here - came next day!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

beagle said:


> Hi
> 
> I got them here - came next day!


Thanks Beagle.

Jock.


----------



## 104817 (May 29, 2007)

These are commonly found on European vans. They are also known as 12v DIN plugs/sockets I believe.

HTH

Phil


----------

